# Divine Maltese has puppies....



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just an FYI that I was looking at the Divine Maltese web site....I love looking at the gorgeous malts.... They have a totally adorable 4-month-old female available now and will have two males available in December. This is one of the top breeders in the country, if anyone is looking..... Divine Maltese Puppies


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

The littel girl is so cute I could snach her up... you guys are gonna get me in trouble with puppy fever again.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oh she is just precious... look at her Face!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, she is gorgeous, beautiful!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!  
That is all I will say b/c my tummy is in flutters right now...
If only we weren't so poor and broke!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

O wow she is sooo cute! She looks so...perfect!! It almost doesnt even look like she's real haha.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

What a gorgeous puppy....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I inquired about the pup and the information is that she has some tear stains, not too bad, will be 6--6.5 lbs as an adult, sweet and outgoing but not the personality for the show ring, nice coat and the price is .........................$3,000.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 14 2005, 09:12 PM
> *and the price is .........................$3,000.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109870*


[/QUOTE]


:new_Eyecrazy:

PS. No offense to anyone ....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Oct 15 2005, 12:24 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:new_Eyecrazy:

PS. No offense to anyone ....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109873
[/B][/QUOTE]









Pretty pricy for pet quality, huh?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

When I was looking for Phoebe, we called on one from Divine. She was adorable, and we even named her because she had the same birthday as her daddy







the 4th of July. So, we were going to call her "July"







We called one day and it took us two days to make our decision (she was 6 months old already), and when BF finally said, "get her if it means you will stop crying every night" (I had just lost my Holli







), I called and she was gone









Moral of the story, if you want to get one from them, they might go fast. 

Anyway we ended up with Phoebe and couldnt be happier, but looking at her pedigree I think I remember seeing Divine, that group of breeders is close I think. Funny how things happen.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy+Oct 15 2005, 01:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]









Pretty pricy for pet quality, huh?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109894
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's the going price for top-tier breeders and it surely is a lot of money but IMHO for a Divine Malt it doesn't seem that bad at all, especially when pet store Malts can go for $2,000. 

From what I understand, Malts for sale from a top-tier breeder such as Divine are called "pet quality" but they are very, very close to standard. They can't show every puppy that is born, so they have to decide which to show and which to sell and the difference between the two is not terribly significant.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well, I think that puppy is absolutely gorgeous







but I don't think I would be prepared to pay $3000 for a pet quality pup either, it's a little over and above what we would be wanting to pay when you consider the ongoing costs for vet fees etc. that could come up in the future, but that is just how I feel, and not a reflection on the breeder in any way. I understand the cost involved when it comes to breeding top quality pups to standard, but for me our little Scooby is just ideal for us and we know he is not top quality and didn't cost us a huge sum, but he is our little baby and most of all he is healthy and strong. I will admit though that he has cost us a lot in accessories, but that is our doing because we love him so and he is worth every penny of it to us. He is the true version of a very Spoiled Maltese


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Exactly what Scooby's mom said!! Jack was "cheap"







because of his large size and half-pink eye -- NON STANDARD qualities.. despite his good breeding and all. But he's hardy and loving and adorable and I don't care how close to standard he is -- he's not breeding, or showing, and I just want him to be my little companion
















I could pay $3000 for a puppy that gorgeous if I was a really rich person... I mean, gorgeous is gorgeous. But... I am not a rich person


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Gorgeous Puppy !!
I work for a living, not because I just want to.... $3,000 no way from me.








But if your into showing, suppose its worth it.









I bet their Malts licks and poops the same way our Malts do. And I can bet you one thing, the love we receive from our babies is priceless







.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Oct 15 2005, 11:48 AM
> *Exactly what Scooby's mom said!! Jack was "cheap"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Oct 15 2005, 02:12 PM
> *Gorgeous Puppy !!
> I work for a living, not because I just want to.... $3,000 no way from me.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Very well said...both of ya!








I like the "licks and poops" thing too!







That cracked me up!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

After all my vet bills this year, my boyfriend and I always joke that we could have gotten a few more puppies from the top breeders. I think I am now immune to the sticker shock of the high prices. It seems normal to me.

I remember when I first started looking at Maltese (6-7 years ago). Divine and Rhapsody's Maltese prices were much lower. $400-$600 for a male pet puppy and $600-$800 for a female pet puppy. Then 3-4 years ago, it went up to $1000-$1500 for a male pet puppy and $1500-$2000 for a female pet. This is when I got Nibbler from Tonia. Last year, I saw the prices jump to $2500 to $3000 for a female puppy. That is the upper limit I would pay for a show quality Maltese.

I don't doubt that these high prices are justified because of their large showing expenses. But I can imagine the shock of the price for a pet owners. Yes, pet store prices are outrageous but most will look in the newspaper and see a much lower price. I am not saying support backyard breeders or puppy mills but that is just the truth.

At the end of the day, you have to shop around for a breeder you like and that you can build a relationship. Prices often become more flexible if you know the breeder. If you know someone, they will be more willing to setup different payment plans with you. That's the same with friends.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can well appreciate where you are coming from with the pet dog and the expensive price. Some of the best dogs I've had were given to me. In fact, there are three in my back yard now who are shelter dogs. They love me just as much, look like their breed, and act like their breed. The major expense with them has been their spay and their food. I really liked the statements where it was pointed out that the love was there for your maltese, and the knowledge was there that your dog was not show quality.
Now, the one thing I would like to point out on this topic, from a breeder's standpoint, and from the aspect of someone who is working to produce top dogs....
You would be surprised at the number of inquiries that start out as "just wanting a pet", but the more you talk with the people, the higher their expectations go. They want a certain size, a certain look, certain qualities in coat, all the health testing done, and oh, "please just let me breed one litter for my children". Before long, what it amounts to is the person wants to pay a low price, but expects the same as if the dog were show quality. Last week was a joke. My friend got three inquiries in one day, asking for a two or three hundred dog, because they just wanted a pet. I got two the next day for $200. All were wanting females. 
What I'm trying to say, in a nice way, is that you can't have your cake and eat it too. If you want a pet, then be willing to have a dog who may be a little long, have a not so perfect tail set, may not have extensive health testing, or may have a cotton coat. It is doubtful that you would get this from a top breeder, as they have pretty well set the standard for their breedings, and they have so much money involved in the process of doing this that they would need to charge a higher price, just to break even. Like Charmypoo said, the other dogs are out there, they just come from different sources. 
Last month, I had some family issues that took up a lot of my time. It was obvious that I would not be there for someone I had planned to sell a pup to. I sent them to a friend who was willing to sell them a show quality pup for the same pet price I quoted, just to help me; however, before long, the questions being asked began to make my friend feel her integrity was being questioned, and she did not feel they would provide the best home for the dog because of what they were asking. She decided it was not in her dog's best interest to go live with them. And, because they questioned her, when I got things resolved here, I did not contact them. I would rather give a pup away than deal with people who set their standards so high for pets that I know they will never be happy with what they obtain. 
So, for those of you looking for a new pup, outline your expectations, then be realistic when you contact breeders searching for your pup.
And, on another note, I know some of you have gone to places defined as "show homes" to purchase pups with good pedigree. Some of these are people who have purchased dogs with finished championships from other breeders, but they are not actively involved in showing their own dogs. There is a difference. They have a lot less invested in them than those of us who actively show our own dogs.
This may be a good place to get a nice dog, but I've seen that some of them are charging the same or more than some of us who actively show our dogs.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Faye,
Great post. You nailed many things right on the head. 

When I was looking for just a pet (Cookie, Nibbler and Waffle), I still had very very high expectations. I had a list of qualities I wanted and I soon recognized that I wanted a show quality pet. Actually, I recognized that I wanted a perfect dog that was unrealistic. I remember getting emails from breeders saying that if they got a dog with those qualities, they will be keeping her. LOL.

To make a long story short, I am now smarter and have more realistic expectations. I contacted so many breeders when I was looking for Cookie. I landed on Jenny Siliski because she promised me everything I asked for. Obviously, being a little kid, I wasn't smart enough to recognize when I was being lied to. I did luck out though ... Cookie is great great Maltese and I am very happy with her. In fact, she is actually showable. Her movement isn't great but she wouldn't be laughed at in the ring.

At the end of the day, if you want a certain look, certain bloodlines, you have to be willing to pay the price and invest the time. And of course, there are still no guarantees - just a much better chance of getting what you want. 

If you honestly just want a pet and don't care about size, look, or standards, then it may not be too bad for you to go to other sources. OF course, you have to be very careful to make sure you aren't going to a puppy mill.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, what wonderful insight both Charmy Poo and Lucy Lou have offered. (And it's kind of fun saying their names three times each really fast too...ok, I'll stop being silly.)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I checked Divine's site today and the puppy is gone! Wonder who got her??


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 15 2005, 07:04 PM
> *Wow, what wonderful insight both Charmy Poo and Lucy Lou have offered. (And it's kind of fun saying their names three times each really fast too...ok, I'll stop being silly.)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110072*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the compliment, and for seeing the other side of the story. 

I'm not surprised that the Divine pup is gone. My friend sells her pet pups of superior quality from her waiting list, or almost as soon as they are born. 

I've only sold one female, who was too small for show. I sold her into a pet home within 24 hours from the time I decided I was going to do so, and I got almost the same amount as Divine got for theirs. I had three people inquiring about her within that 24 hours. I do sell my male pups a lot cheaper because I don't have the time to keep more of them in coat to see if they will go into a show home. I'm sure other breeders do this too, and it's a good way to get a superior dog at a bargain sometimes.

One of the things that people should look at is people who buy champions from other breeders only for use as a stud. Sometime, these males are sold because they do not produce what the original owner wanted from them. I know of one now that produces really bad dogs, yet the breeder continues to use him. I know of another champion that is going to be sold, although his pedigree is almost solid champions, because he produces dogs that are out of the standard. And on that same note, I know of one of the top dogs from last year that has a son who is now 17 lbs. 
I guess what I'm trying to say here is that it's more than just pedigree. It's how the people who have these dogs work with them to produce quality dogs. I'm still learning, and I'll tell you I spend more time on this than I did getting my PhD. I think I'm at the "freshman" level right now in dogs.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Lucy Lou and Charmypoo: I have to say THANKS a bunch for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just a comment about the prices at Divine. They are charging the same price for a female that they were charging August, 2004. I talked with them when I was searching for Sadie. They are very close to my home, and it would have been very convenient. Their price was my upper limit, but it would have saved me travel expenses and motel rooms when I went to get Sadie, so I could have justified it. They did not have any females at that time and I continued to look. As it turned out I would not have gotten Sassy if I'd paid top price for a puppy so I'm satisfied that I got both my girls, though I still paid quite a bit for each of them. 

When the time comes and I look for another puppy I would not hesitate to check with Divine again, nor would I hesitate to talk with Sadie and Sassy's breeder. Guess it would just depend on the timing and litters available.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope no one misunderstood what I meant by saying it was a little pricy for "pet" quality. The photo showed her to be a gorgeous pup for sure. But according to Angie she did not look quiet like the photo (she said she had some tear stains.) Which again do not get me wrong, that does not make her any less quality, just would not look as perfect as the photo. When most people are looking for a pet they don't necessarily want to buy the kennel name to be happy with their pet. Yes, pet shops are also overpriced, especially considering you are buying puppymill quality. However, I think that most kennels charge whatever the market will bear in their area. I haven't priced pups since I got Sassy, so I really do not know the going rate. Heck, I might have to pay that much for Sassy at today's prices, who knows.







I do know however, I would stand her on a table beside their best and not be ashamed.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow, lots of responses since I was last here. I have to say I do see both sides of the issue. Just as Cindysilver said, I am not a wealthy person -- actually I am rather a poor student at the moment but that doesn't mean that I can't provide the best of care for my pup. We did fix his luxating patellas at the best surgeon in town for quiet a high price, and regularly have him see a vet for ANY issues that may come up. To be honest though, I would have to really, really, really think hard about paying quite that much for a pet quality maltese. For one thing, you really don't know just how much of a "pet" quality this dog will be. Will she/he end up at 12 lbs with curly coat and long snout? Its possible, since after all the dog is pet quality. And that could happen from the best breeder. Its also possible that this puppy could still have health issues. I do wander if maybe its better to rescue then?? Someday in the far, far future I may want to breed and show (after I have skin kids and they are grown and all) and at that point I would want to pay that much but for a show quality dog.

Faye, as always, I enjoy reading your posts







!!!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

She is beautiful but 2 is my limit, plus my samoyed,pot belly pigs and cats.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

When I first began looking for my furbaby, I was a bit surprised at the cost of the smaller breeds. At the time, $2000 blew my mind a little bit. However, the more research I did, the more familiar I became with puppy mills and unscruplous breeders who breed for money, not for the love of the dogs themselves. There are so many websites out there, such as divapup.com, where it is not unusual to find a male selling for $4000 and a female for $5000, and they give little to no information about the pup on the site other than the parents' weight and the expected size. As I began to research the best Maltese lines, and Nicholas Cutillo's book, The Complete Maltese, was very helpful, the prices of Maltese failed to surprise me. Almost a year later when I found Tavish, his $3000 price tag didn't even phase me. I was more concerned with his health and his wellbeing. I could have purchased him on a show contract, but he would have cost even _more_ money. I discussed this possibility with my breeder, but as there was no one she knew of, or that I knew of, in my area to mentor me, I decided to forego the showing and have Tav neutered. She did mention that if I was unable to get him his championship myself, that I could send him to a handler and have them do it, but the thought of having Tavish live somewhere else made me so sad... I couldn't live without him! I think a Divine at the time was $2000 for a male, (I was dead set on getting a boy), which would have saved me some money, but as soon as I saw Tavish I knew he was the one. There were no doubts at all. My year of research left me much more knowledgeable about the world of breeders, both good and bad, and for Tav and I it certainly turned out for the best.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 15 2005, 08:11 PM
> *I checked Divine's site today and the puppy is gone!  Wonder who got her??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You got her? Congratulations. I hope she turns out to be super healthy for you! Really, if the high price tag guarantees a super healthy Maltese... then it is worth it. Let us know how she progresses.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Oct 15 2005, 08:37 PM
> *To be honest though, I would have to really, really, really think hard about paying quite that much for a pet quality maltese. For one thing, you really don't know just how much of a "pet" quality this dog will be.  Will she/he end up at 12 lbs with curly coat and long snout?  Its possible, since after all the dog is pet quality.  And that could happen from the best breeder.  Its also possible that this puppy could still have health issues. I do wander if maybe its better to rescue then??
> Faye, as always, I enjoy reading your posts
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


This is one of the many many reasons I went with a rescue! I wanted a maltese that looked like a maltese. I have known several people who got one as a puppy and they grew up to have all the "wrong" features. Not that I would love my pet any less for the way he looks, but I love the look of a Maltese. 

I am a huge believer in rescue. I have actually never had a pet that _wasn't _ a rescue--- there are so many lovely animals out there that need homes. It took a year of searching to find my baby.

I hope everyone will consider a rescue!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd+Oct 22 2005, 01:24 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got her? Congratulations. I hope she turns out to be super healthy for you! Really, if the high price tag guarantees a super healthy Maltese... then it is worth it. Let us know how she progresses.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112225
[/B][/QUOTE]
:excl: WHO did get her, was the question....?? Not me! I wish it was!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I got Dolce from Divine Maltese in May (so this is a different dog), and I couldn't be happier with her. She is beautiful and has such a special personality. Yes, she was pricey, but I felt it was worth it for my peace of mind. I was so worried about being tricked into a puppy mill pup that I was willing to pay more for a dog from a well-known breeder. Also, when I compared her price to the $6,000 + that a friend of mine paid for a high def. tv, she seemed cheap! Dolce is worth way more than a tv to me. It's not just the breeding, it's the health care and socialization that she got before she came to me. She was the only pup in her litter and she was delivered by C-section, so I doubt that Divine Maltese made much money on her, if any. She may not be any "better" than a dog that cost less, but I felt it was less of a gamble. That being said, there is no such thing as a guarantee when it comes to a living creature.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolcevita_@Oct 24 2005, 11:09 AM
> *I got Dolce from Divine Maltese in May (so this is a different dog), and I couldn't be happier with her.  She is beautiful and has such a special personality.  Yes, she was pricey, but I felt it was worth it for my peace of mind.  I was so worried about being tricked into a puppy mill pup that I was willing to pay more for a dog from a well-known breeder.  Also, when I compared her price to the $6,000 + that a friend of mine paid for a high def. tv, she seemed cheap!  Dolce is worth way more than a tv to me.  It's not just the breeding, it's the health care and socialization that she got before she came to me.  She was the only pup in her litter and she was delivered by C-section, so I doubt that Divine Maltese made much money on her, if any.  She may not be any "better" than a dog that cost less, but I felt it was less of a gamble.  That being said, there is no such thing as a guarantee when it comes to a living creature.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112901*


[/QUOTE]


A pet is a pet. Priceless no matter where it came from. 

Signed,
My AKC is a bichon with straight hair.
My CKC, possible puppy mill, is 5 lbs all maltese! Both healthy so I am blessed!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 15 2005, 01:29 PM
> *After all my vet bills this year, my boyfriend and I always joke that we could have gotten a few more puppies from the top breeders.  I think I am now immune to the sticker shock of the high prices.  It seems normal to me.
> 
> I remember when I first started looking at Maltese (6-7 years ago).  Divine and Rhapsody's Maltese prices were much lower.  $400-$600 for a male pet puppy and $600-$800 for a female pet puppy.  Then 3-4 years ago, it went up to $1000-$1500 for a male pet puppy and $1500-$2000 for a female pet.  This is when I got Nibbler from Tonia.  Last year, I saw the prices jump to $2500 to $3000 for a female puppy.  That is the upper limit I would pay for a show quality Maltese.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I paid $650 for Daisy and we're paying $525 for Toby. The lady we get them from is a wonderful lady. She loves all her puppies and treats them all like they are babies. She loves for people to come back and bring the puppies so she can see them when they've grown up. I found her after my friend told me where she got her Maltese. She has the cutest puppies. I wish I could have a houseful one day!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolcevita_@Oct 24 2005, 07:09 AM
> *I got Dolce from Divine Maltese in May (so this is a different dog), and I couldn't be happier with her.  She is beautiful and has such a special personality.  Yes, she was pricey, but I felt it was worth it for my peace of mind.  I was so worried about being tricked into a puppy mill pup that I was willing to pay more for a dog from a well-known breeder.  Also, when I compared her price to the $6,000 + that a friend of mine paid for a high def. tv, she seemed cheap!  Dolce is worth way more than a tv to me.  It's not just the breeding, it's the health care and socialization that she got before she came to me.  She was the only pup in her litter and she was delivered by C-section, so I doubt that Divine Maltese made much money on her, if any.  She may not be any "better" than a dog that cost less, but I felt it was less of a gamble.  That being said, there is no such thing as a guarantee when it comes to a living creature.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112901*


[/QUOTE]


I agree. For me $16 month x 15 years isn't all that much to pay for all the love, joy, and entertainment Bella gives each day.







I think all of us have to find our own comfort zone when purchasing our fur angels. It does not make any of us wrong or right ....just individuals with different comfort zones.









Truly there are no guarantees when it comes to living creatures.... but there are ways to better the odds. As for me....I will always look for a breeder that is well respected in the Maltese community. I will always choose an older Maltese puppy. It is much easier to see what a Maltese will turn out to be when evaluating it at six months than it is at 12 weeks. So I will always be one that waits for the "older" puppy... or retired dam... from the kennel I choose.









Dolcevita....Bella was a singleton also.










~carole~


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

> Dolcevita....Bella was a singleton also.[/B]


Another only child! Dolce loves to be the center of attention, and I think it's because she never had to share.









By the way, Bella is beautiful!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carole_@Nov 9 2005, 12:07 AM
> *I agree. For me $16 month x 15 years isn't all that much to pay for all the love, joy, and entertainment Bella gives each day.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree with your statements, except that we never looked for a retired dam. I know several people who have gone that route and have been very satisfied. My girls are littermates but we got Sadie at 14 weeks and Sassy at just under 6 months. I really think that the slightly older puppy was easier to deal with. Sadie was fine, but the Sassy ate better, used the pad without incident, etc. Since she had clearly been socialized with both humans and dogs, getting her at 6 months was not a problem but probably a bonus for us.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes, Dolcevita, I think being a singleton makes them used to not sharing right off the bat. :new_Eyecrazy: I think about getting a playmate for Bella, but am not so sure how Bella would take to it.







She wants to play sooooooooo much and I feel guilty when I have to stop playing with her and actually do my chores. :new_Eyecrazy: If I spend some time on the computer she is pretty good and sleeps by my feet, but lets me know if I have played to long on the computer and it is time for Bella time.  Your baby is pretty, too. I pretty much have Angie's Maltese memorized....who is the dam and sire? Post more pictures when you can. I LOVE looking at all the wonderful Maltese at SM.











Msmagnolia, I think some people would miss the 3-6 month time....but not me.







Bella was sooooooooo easy to train and pretty much slowed down with all the hyperness time. I LOVED getting an older puppy for those reasons alone and we had no trouble at all bonding. I really don't think pups are calm enough to train until around 5-6 months. Anyway....let the breeder deal with the crazy time.















Sadie, Sassy, Jolie are dolls. I love when their pictures come up in a thread.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Carole, Dolce's Sire is CH Laureal's Divine Design and her Dam is Divine's Li'l Bit O'Phantasy.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolcevita_@Nov 10 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Carole, Dolce's Sire is CH Laureal's Divine Design and her Dam is Divine's Li'l Bit O'Phantasy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118755*


[/QUOTE]

What a EXCELLENT parents Dolce has!









Dolce's grandfather on the dam's side is Bella's father. So for sure they share theses relatives:

Ch. Marcris Risque' Perfection ROM Ch. Marcris Risque' Buisness ROMX
Ch. Marcris Guardian Angel
Ch. Pashes Dream Come True Ch. Pashes Moonlight Dream
Pashes Diamond Tiara

~carole and bella~


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carole_@Nov 9 2005, 03:37 PM
> *Yes, Dolcevita, I think being a singleton makes them used to not sharing right off the bat. :new_Eyecrazy: I think about getting a playmate for Bella, but am not so sure how Bella would take to it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Indy is also a singleton and we have gone back and forth since we got him in March, as far as getting him a playmate or not. There are times I really think he would enjoy having a play mate, but I am also equally as sure he is spoiled rotten and loves all the attention he gets







and am not sure how he would be if he were not the only one







I really would like having another one around myself, but still can't decide what we will do


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carole+Nov 11 2005, 03:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a EXCELLENT parents Dolce has!









Dolce's grandfather on the dam's side is Bella's father. So for sure they share theses relatives:

Ch. Marcris Risque' Perfection ROM Ch. Marcris Risque' Buisness ROMX
Ch. Marcris Guardian Angel
Ch. Pashes Dream Come True Ch. Pashes Moonlight Dream
Pashes Diamond Tiara

~carole and bella~
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118961
[/B][/QUOTE]

Carol/Dolcevita,

I think our fur babies are related. My Chloe's Dam is Ch Pashes Phantasy Grace, who is the daughter of Pashes Dream Phantasy, who's father is Ch Pashes Keeper of the Dream, who's Dam is Pashes Dream Come Ture. If I am reading her pedigree right Ch Pashes Dream Come True is my Chloe's Great Great Grandmother. Oh, and her Great Great Grandfather is Ch Marcris Risque Perfection. I also have Ch Marcris Risque Business Rom and Ch Pashes Moonlight Dream in her pedigree. I get dizzy when I try to make sense out of her pedigree. Anyway, they are all beautiful, no matter where they came from.

I just love my Chloe.

Lynda


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella *waving hi* to cousin Chloe.









~carole and bella~


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carole_@Nov 14 2005, 05:53 PM
> *Bella *waving hi* to cousin Chloe.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes, I think I can see a resemblance. Chloe sends kisses and hugs to cousin Bella XXXOOO.

I got Chloe from Linda Nelson at Ballet Blanc. Wouldn't it be great if we lived close enough to have them play together. Well, I am on the East Coast so maybe we can just teach them to e-mail each other


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce waves a big hello to Bella and Chloe!


----------

